

Auto rsync local changes to remote server - senko
http://senko.net/en/linux-auto-rsync/

======
rvanniekerk
Why not just use Lsync (<http://code.google.com/p/lsyncd/>) for this? You
configure the directories to be synced and it handles all the rest.

~~~
senko
I didn't know about lsyncd, thanks for sharing!

------
davvid
If you're already multiplexing ssh connections then you might want to use
sshfs/fuse to mount the remote directory over ssh and edit files as if they
were remote.

Similarly, if you use vim you can edit the remote file directly:

    
    
        vim scp://hostname/filename

------
jdbeast00
This probably isn't the best place for this question, but its somewhat
related. We currently have a dev and prod environment that I can't install
applications (like git) but i want to setup a better deployment process aside
from just copying files. For various reasons development needs to be done on
the dev server. I have tried using sshfs with git to commit changes in dev and
deploy them to prod but it seems too slow. My next task was going to use
something like fabric to script the process, but I am unsure if that is the
best tool for the job.

My thinking was that a script would sync changes on the dev server to a
intermediate staging server and commit the changes. For deployment to prod i'd
like to copy just the files that changed up to production. Should I just write
a shell script or are there better tools for the job?

~~~
mercurial
Fabric is a good choice for that. I'm worried that you don't seem to have any
kind of release process in place. I hope you at least tag the code you are
releasing.

------
lamby
Another alternative would be to mount the remote filesystem using SSHFS.

~~~
senko
Problem with remote filesystems is that the local editor usually expects the
operation to be fast and does the save synchronously.

So, if I save the file in editor, it takes a second or so to get it synced.
I'm the type of person that hits save very often, sometimes unconsciously, so
I wouldn't want the editor to freeze for a moment every time I do it.

------
ericflo
See also: doubledown by devstructure
<https://github.com/devstructure/doubledown>

